# Anyone had any experience with Tektro disk brakes?



## nezbutz (20 Jun 2010)

My Tektro IO disk brakes seem to rub slightly and there doesnt seem to be enough adjustment on the pads? I have had the brakes off and cleaned them then spent about an hour fannying about trying to line them up with as little rubbing as possible (it is only very slight). An extra .10 of a mil would probably do it but as I said there is very little adjustment on them!

Im thinkin I will prob replace them when I have some dosh.

Any thoughts?

(Gets ready for the 'Tektro brakes are ****' lol)


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Jun 2010)

My Decathlon bike has Tektro IO discs front and rear. Here's how I adjust them - although you might still end up with very slight rubbing of pads to disc as I guess cheap discs may not be absolutely perfectly true in the first place....

1) Slacken off the cable adjusters at the lever and at the brake end of the cable so the lever will probably come back and nearly touch the handlebars if you apply the brake.

2) Slacken off the 2 allen bolts that hold the caliper to the bike, so the caliper can move side to side.

3) Tighten up the allen bolt in the back of the static caliper, so the static pad is pushed hard against the disk until the wheel wont turn at all.

4) Now tighten up the 2 bolts that hold the caliper to the bike.

5) Now slacken off the allen bolt on the back of the static part of the caliper so that the static pad moves away from the wheel, allowing the wheel to turn. Keep undoing that allen bolt in small increments and spinning the wheel each time to see if it is spinning freely. As soon as it is spinning freely, your brakes are as good as they are going to get.

6) If there is too much cable travel in the brake lever, you may need to take up some play with the 2 cable adjusters.

7) Job done. Now CHECK ALL THE BOLTS THAT YOU HAVE LOOSENED AND RE-TIGHTENED to ensure that they are tight.

8) Try the brake by riding the bike in a safe place.

9) If, like me, you are a bit paranoid, check the bolts again just to be sure! And that's it. Best of luck


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Jun 2010)

I don't like them.

A mate of mine has Tektro discs and has had nowt but trouble. Being a new bike I didn't interfere too muich, just told him to take it back, that it WASN'T set up right, and to tell the shop that someone with a cytech cert had told him it wasn't right (which did actually get them to take a bit more notice and stopped the "blonde in a car garage" type of fobbing off)

Even after that when it still wasn't quite right, I had a bit of trouble though it may have been partly to do with the fork mounts too, the main issues being with the front disc.


I have Gusset discs on my MTB which are a little bit of a fiddle but do set up right after a few minutes of being sworn at, and are pretty powerful beasties once set up, and Avid 5's on my tourer which are in comparison a doddle


----------



## AndyCarolan (20 Jun 2010)

Both Helly79 and myself have Tektro Aurigas on our MTBs and have been happy with their stopping power and setup. Helen did have an issue with her brake pads rubbing after a tyre change, but I found that re-seating the wheel stopped that


----------



## -walsh- (20 Jun 2010)

ive got them on my giant, after a bit of adjusting I have had no problems since.


----------



## Garz (20 Jun 2010)

Have them on my road bike (not disc) and although I was at first reluctant to like them have realised the quality of pads used make alot of difference so have withdrawn my dislike for them.


----------



## nezbutz (21 Jun 2010)

Thanks for the replys, i will have a go at Salad Dodgers tips!


----------



## Manonabike (11 Apr 2012)

An old thread by somebody might find this information useful.

The Tektro can be a bit of a pain to set up.

This is how I adjust them:

Start by loosening the two caliper bolts first. 
Turn the pad adjuster (5mm allen key) inward until it's about 0.3mm clearance between the pad and the rotor. Then pull the brake lever and hold it while tightening the bolts on the caliper. Once tight, release the lever and loosen the pad adjuster just a tiny bit, then give a quick pull on the lever to seat the pads. Now check inside the caliper and spin the wheel. If done right, you should not have rubbing and if you do and it's slight, adjust the pad again slightly. Repeat until perfect. This is very similar to how avid adjusts pads but they have inboard and outboard adjusters.


----------

